# Caption Contest! - Lets see who is funny



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha, this is funny because it looks like his head is up her....hahaha....ya know.




lol by Parker219, on Flickr


The best caption gets...I dont know a pat on the back, and if you are funny you may get a couple "likes". If that isnt worth playing for, then I dont know what is!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2013)

"Found my car keys!"


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeez! I don't remember eating that...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 9, 2013)

"I literally just sh!t myself!"


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, you can come out now, he's gone.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

mishele said:


>






May I join you?


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

WTF! Do you have to do that EVERY time you see a tog!


----------



## baturn (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2013)

"I see what you did there!"


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2013)

"A little to the left!" hahaha


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

I hear the ocean!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

"I TOLD you that you were flying too close!"


----------



## Benco (Feb 9, 2013)

"When I said I'd take you under my wing...."


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

"Oh, so the TPF servers are kept in _here?_&#8203;"


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

You were right...it's roomier than I thought it would be.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2013)

Since the obvious hasn't been stated......

[video=youtube;FAyDmJvjxbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAyDmJvjxbg"]*Looking for Love in All the Wrong Places*[/video]


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2013)

"This 'birds-ass' view is supposed to be the next big thing."


----------



## jake337 (Feb 9, 2013)

"****ing hamsters.......'


----------



## kundalini (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually. I think it was gerbils that were outlawed in Califonia.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 9, 2013)

"Two birds, one cup"


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 9, 2013)

Falcon Fantasies 7


----------



## jake337 (Feb 9, 2013)

The reincarnation of Bobby brown and Whitney Houston.....


Ok, that one was pretty bad, especially if you didn't get the reference.......


One Thumb Up For Being Bobby Brown - Stereogum


----------



## Mully (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey ..../what happened to your panties?


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha, pretty funny every one. I guess the winner will be who has the most likes. Maybe there will be a Saturday night crowd that will add some more.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 9, 2013)

It's colonoscopy time!!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2013)

"Well, whadda you know? Your head ISN'T in there! Coulda fooled me."


----------



## ratssass (Feb 9, 2013)

TSA Pre-Flight Screening


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

Nemo is coming!!!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 9, 2013)

.




"mmmph mmm mmmmpfff mmmppphhh!!!"


----------



## Mully (Feb 9, 2013)

You told me you were a virgin... I see differently!


----------



## snowbear (Feb 9, 2013)

"Damn, Henry!  You been eatin' skunk, again?"


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

How long do I have to stay here? I said I was sorry!!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 9, 2013)

"Hi hoooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work we go." (echo)


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you sure that's the way a prostate exam is done?


----------



## Ashtun (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it in yet?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn... You've got GOOD BRAKES!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry about that... I was texting!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 10, 2013)

"Air brakes!"  :x


----------



## pgriz (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, that's a flying exam automatic fail.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 10, 2013)

This one is going to get me into trouble...


...No, I just can't do it.


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## deeky (Feb 10, 2013)

BAZENGA!!!!


----------

